# Olflex 5G0,5 für Drehstrom?



## element. (2 Februar 2010)

Hallo Kollegen,

in der hintersten Lagerecke hab ich 100m Ölflex 810 5G0,5 gefunden. Keine Ahnung wofür das beschafft wurde.

Jetzt verbauen wir öfter Bandantriebe mit Nennstrom nach Motorschutzschalter <5A. Kann ich die Leitung dafür aufbrauchen? Ich hab irgendwie im Hinterkopf dass es für 230/400V mindestens 0,75 sein müssen, es gibt aber Ausnahmen mit 0,5.


----------



## MSB (2 Februar 2010)

Laut VDE0113/EN60204-1 (Tabelle 5) ist für Mehradrige Kabel/Leitungen Außerhalb von Gehäuen der Querschnitt
mindestens 0,75mm² für Hauptstromkreise, 0,2mm² für Steuerstromkreise, 0,08mm² für Datenübertragungssysteme.

Insofern hat dein Hinterkopf völlig recht.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## element. (2 Februar 2010)

Gegen meinen Hinterkopf spricht, dass gewöhnliche Weihnachtslichterketten oft 1x0,5 haben. Und als Eurozuleitung für Computerperipherie hab ich auch schon 2x0,5 gesehn.
Es muss eine irgendwie begründete Ausnahme geben...


----------



## Blockmove (2 Februar 2010)

element. schrieb:


> Gegen meinen Hinterkopf spricht, dass gewöhnliche Weihnachtslichterketten oft 1x0,5 haben. Und als Eurozuleitung für Computerperipherie hab ich auch schon 2x0,5 gesehn.
> Es muss eine irgendwie begründete Ausnahme geben...



Der Grund steht oben:
EN60204 
Was für zu Hause gilt, gilt noch lange nicht im Maschinenbau 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## element. (2 Februar 2010)

Alles klar, danke euch!


----------

